# alum creek spill way this weekend?



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Is this spillway fished in January? I was thinking of going there this weekend but have not fished it before? Any recommendations for fishing there?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes,it's very fish able at these temps. Just a matter of what fish are still hanging out. Best method that has worked for me is a small maribou white jig with wax worm under a tiny just too hold it off the bottom bobber. Done well with crappies and occasional saugeye with this method.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply-hard to get away during the day-would I have any luck at night or is that crazy-I have a case of cabin fever.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Any luck?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

I was there from12-2 and didn't even get a bite.. Few other people there but I didn't see any action. Saw 2 dead eyes next to the seawall though


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

FLRedfish said:


> I was there from12-2 and didn't eve get a bite.. Few other people there but I didn't see a y action. Saw 2 dead eyes next to the seewall though


No bites here either. Saw those dead eyes as well...kinda frustrating knowing they're in there but getting no action. Oh well.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone there throwing a sparkletreuse Joshy on the east side? If so we walked right past you sometime around 2:00...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

I was throwing a chartreuse grub for a while, said hello to a gentleman and girlfriend/wife. I walked up and down the bank for 2 hours though.. If any of y'all see a guy who looks like he doesn't know what he is doing in these Ohio waters its probably me.. This is definitely not fl fishing haha. Did meet a dude at cabellas though that I will probably be talking to a lot to learn more... I just need to catch something soon!


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I was down throwing a joshy around 2 tried 3 or 4 different colors and a couple jerks with no luck


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

wallen34 said:


> I was down throwing a joshy around 2 tried 3 or 4 different colors and a couple jerks with no luck


I don't know if I'm motivated enough to go back up there tomorrow; might try Deer Creek instead...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I would say Deer creek much better bet. More fish consistently caught there. Alum spillway in my opinion one of the hardest spillways to catch fish just does not hold the fish at it like many other ones. There are some there but not huge numbers unless early spring and long periods of high flow. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

was flowing good tonight. Also saw a goose hunter bite it trying to jump a creek off of bale kenyon.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

fishslim said:


> I would say Deer creek much better bet. More fish consistently caught there. Alum spillway in my opinion one of the hardest spillways to catch fish just does not hold the fish at it like many other ones. There are some there but not huge numbers unless early spring and long periods of high flow. Just my opinion though.


I don't have an opinion on Alum yet so I'll go with yours...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree alum is much closer so I fish it more and I'm constantly asking myself why I keep going to the spillway


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> I would say Deer creek much better bet. More fish consistently caught there. Alum spillway in my opinion one of the hardest spillways to catch fish just does not hold the fish at it like many other ones. There are some there but not huge numbers unless early spring and long periods of high flow. Just my opinion though.


Oh so true! I have spent ALOT of time fishing alum spillway the last couple years. I get the chance to fish it on lunch breaks and ocasionlly just make the drive to fish it,just because its the 1st spillway i learned to fish. Since this time last yr i may have caughten 10 saugeyes and have hooked and fought a few muskies. And hve fished it alot. Best thing about alum spillway is the chace at hooking up with a ski...

I have been to deer creek now 3/4 times and havent had a problem finding decent fish. Yea some days its dink city but have caught more 16/17 " fish then dinks my last few trips.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

FLRedfish said:


> I was throwing a chartreuse grub for a while, said hello to a gentleman and girlfriend/wife. I walked up and down the bank for 2 hours though.. If any of y'all see a guy who looks like he doesn't know what he is doing in these Ohio waters its probably me.. This is definitely not fl fishing haha. Did meet a dude at cabellas though that I will probably be talking to a lot to learn more... I just need to catch something soon!


Could you elaborate on what said gentleman looked like?


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

Newbuck said:


> Could you elaborate on what said gentleman looked like?


Probably 6ft, jeans, jacket, and a back pack, walked from the dam all the way to under the bridge.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Was that jacket red?? If so thank your lucky stars for having seen such a glorious specimen of a man!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Just drove by the spillway and it was 2-4 inches below the walkway. Looked good.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

right height all I have to do now is motivate these old bones down to the side walk


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Old bones + wind, cold and snow = Slow and Painful

I want to fish but the thought of sitting in that wind....ughh no thanks

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FLRedfish (Sep 1, 2013)

I may stop after work tomorrow around 4:30 and try it for half an hour or so..


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thinking about going down there in a short while just to go, not sure I'll catch anything but it beats sitting around the house tonight . Anybody else thinking about going?

Mr. A


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I could cast for an hour tonight. Send me a pm if you want some company mr. A.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Partlyable, I'm sorry bub, didn't see your post till I got home or I'd have been happy to have company!

22 deg. out, water temp was in the low 30. Discharge is raging enough to keep the flow just under the lip of the sidewalk, only because of the chop the water has frozen over the walkway some up by the dam.

I missed a Musky (i sure as heck hope); probably the only one I'll get a chance at all year with my luck. After that I missed all the eyes, I missed all the crappie, I missed all the catfish....... It was a bad night altogether. Lost a $10 lure and never got another bite.

If anyone goes over today and finds a 7" floating Rapala in perch color send me a pic of what ate it!

Mr. A


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not quite that tough for 22F and wind...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Partlyable, I'm sorry bub, didn't see your post till I got home or I'd have been happy to have company!
> 
> 22 deg. out, water temp was in the low 30. Discharge is raging enough to keep the flow just under the lip of the sidewalk, only because of the chop the water has frozen over the walkway some up by the dam.
> 
> ...


What did the ski hit?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going to say yes but I don't actually know. It was on for maybe 10 sec. Once it figured out it was hooked it left with my lure.....

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I'm going to say yes but I don't actually know. It was on for maybe 10 sec. Once it figured out it was hooked it left with my lure.....
> 
> Mr. A


I mean what type of lure did you have tied on?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm guessing the 7" Rapala in perch color he said in last sentence.
Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Andrew Alert! Missing: 3 yr old Named Rapala, 7" long, jointed and of the Perch persuasion. Last seen flying off into the night butt naked with nothing but 14# line tied to it's nose. Loves to swim, dance in water; can dive if pulled consistantly. Deaf, dumb and hard headed but still missed very much. Believed to have been abducted by a large predatory fish. If found please photo graph the SOB its stuck in and post to this thread. REWARD: if found its owner will pay 1 handshake and give his thanks a successful return, if you would rather have money feel free to keep the lure.

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I'm guessing the 7" Rapala in perch color he said in last sentence.
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ha, ha. I have ADD so I rarely make it to the last sentence...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Ha, ha. I have ADD so I rarely make it to the last sentence...


Ha ha, so true....for the both of us! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Ha ha, so true....for the both of us! LOL
> 
> Mr. A


I'm always telling my wife to tell me the most important thing first since I'm bound to lose interest within about five seconds...


----------

